# Sergeant Barbara Ester



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*

*Barbara Ester*

Arkansas Department of Correction, Arkansas

End of Watch: Friday, January 20, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 47
*Tour:* 12 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Stabbed
*Incident Date:* 1/20/2012
*Weapon:* Edged weapon; Shank
*Suspect:* In custody

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial 


Sergeant Barbara Ester was stabbed to death by an inmate at the East Arkansas Regional Unit in Brickeys, Arkansas.

She had observed an inmate in possession of contraband pair of sneakers and entered the open barracks to confiscate them. As she approached the inmate he suddenly stabbed her twice in the stomach with a shank.

Sergeant Ester was flown to a hospital in Memphis, Tennessee, where she succumbed to her wounds.

The inmate, who had was serving a life sentence for murder, was immediately taken into custody and transferred to the maximum security wing of the prison.

Sergeant Ester had served with the Arkansas Department of Correction for 12 years. She is survived by her husband, who also serves as an officer at the same facility.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Director Ray Hobbs
Arkansas Department of Correction
PO Box 8707
Pine Bluff, AR 71611

Phone: (870) 267-6999
Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21102-sergeant-barbara-ester#ixzz1k5xzDy3C​


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

RIP Sgt Ester


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sergeant Ester


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sgt


----------



## dano448 (Feb 21, 2006)

Rest in peace Sgt. Ester!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Sgt.


----------

